# Refurbishing old cabinet.



## trevtheturner (17 Dec 2004)

I have been given an old display cabinet by a lady in my village (she was going to take it to the tip!). It is finely constructed in mahogany with glass sides and curved glass doors. It had been badly neglected, with some broken glass panels (difficult shapes) in the doors and the finish on the top is 'shot.'

I have had the doors repaired by a specialist glazier and am happy to re-finish the top by french polishing.

Not woodworking, I know, but the shelves and back were lined (stuck on) with a fabric which was somewhat velvet-like, but not actually velvet, with a sheen and a pile. All badly stained and curling up at the edges, so it has been lifted off and discarded.

Mr problem is: where can I obtain a supply of this type of cloth.

Hopefully Norman and/or The Restorer will be along to help me. Any other advice welcome.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Dec 2004)

Hi Trev
Do you have a local furniture restorer near you, or a good upholstery shop, or a good fabric supplier?
Perhaps take a piece of the original material into one of the above and get it matched up?


----------



## aldel (18 Dec 2004)

We have a local DIY suplier at Plymouth (cabinet supplies). They sell fablon self adhesive 'cloth' by the meter. It comes in a number of colours and textures i.e geen baize, blue and red velvet etc.

Sounds like just the job for your needs. try B&Q 

Cheers Aldel


----------



## trevtheturner (22 Dec 2004)

Aragorn and Aldel,

Many thanks for your helpful replies. First job for after the festive season now.

Happy Christmas.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## The Restorer (3 Jan 2005)

Trev the material tends to be baize as used on snooker tables and the like but you can get, as has been suggested, sticky back baize from places like Craft Supplies in Derbyshire. You may also get it at a local fabric suppliers.
These people Essex Leisure,Maldon, Essex, 01 621 855985 (not sure if code may have changed) supply seconhand baize straight of the snooker tables they refinnish. Try them or come back to me and i'll see if i can find anyone else.
Let me know if this helped.

Steve


----------



## trevtheturner (4 Jan 2005)

Steve,

Thanks for the info. The old fabric was a velvet-like cloth in a silver colour, it had a sheen or kind of lustre to it, and a pile which left 'shadow' marks if you rubbed your hand to and fro across it. I have another cabinet, probably about 100 years old, which is fitted with similar fabric.


I'm would really like to find similar for the restoration job, but not to hopeful although I have not given up on that yet. I may have to go down the baize route.

Sod's law says that I'll end up using baize, then the following day see a roll of just what I wanted in some junk shop window! Know the feeling?

Thanks again all. I'll let you know when I make some progress.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------

